# Finishing Out Group 44 Racing Stable WIP



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

This project has been going on a long time over on the Diecast Customs Forum. Since necessity has forced me into another medium to complete this historic SCCA Racing stable. I have started documenting progress (and sometimes the lack there of) on the Modeling Forum. To finish this stable out I'm going to need the following:

F/P Triumph TR-3
E/P Triumph GT-6
G/P Triumph Spitfire
E/P MGB
F/P 1500 MIDGET
B/S Cortina

The plan is as before build the car bodies from white pine and use 1/64th'ish diecast wheels and various homemade parts to finish out the replication.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

*1500 midget*

It's killing me to have to put "rubber baby buggy bumbers" on this car. Notice I don't call this an MG. I call it a 1500 MIDGET. Because at this point MG had begat BMC which begat British Leyland which devoued BL after becoming JRT. To my recollection Group 44 never ran a 1275 cc F/P MG MIDGET. I seem to recall a certain disappointment with that. I don't find any photos of one. I DO recall my disappointment when this car campaigned with the 1500cc Triumph Standpart motor. And by then. Those RBBB's 

But a replication is just that. Try to make it as accurate as skills allow. This is starting to look like a 1500 "FIDGET." 

I suppose their biggest issue was the transplanted 1500cc replacement for the MOWOG 1275 cc was.... They fell out ! :surprise:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is that a Lucas electrical fluid leak? :lurk5:


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Gurling Brake Fluid. Natural rubber hydraulic seals. Another reason that, "though Britannia ruled the waves." They couldn't make a car that could go through a puddle of water.

Further progress.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

One down. 5 to go. The Group 44, F/P, 1500cc, MIDGET is done. I can see making a model of my F/P, 1275 cc, MG MIDGET, now that I know I can. But first things first. The MGB should be a pretty easy one to make.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Turned my efforts towards the Group 44 MGB. The wood work is going well. But I'm trying to figure out a way to make the grill work for this one. That wasn't an issue on the 1500 "Fidget." Another basic thing I have learned along with "Don't use wood with knots in it." Try to start with as close to a true cube of wood as possible. Once I'm convinced my block of wood is true. I find myself doubting the views. I shouldn't. So far the views have been right 100% of the time. When I get in trouble the most is saying "This can't be right." But as for the grill work ? "Meanwhile I'z stiiiiiiill think'n."


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

*Pine Wood MGB*

Finishing out the MGB. I went with the older livery on this one. Still need to make a white MGB decal for the front spoiler, side-view mirrors and door handles. Since it was so different. I'll probably still do the final livery livery of the "B" after I finish the the other cars in the stable. Right now I'm just trying to get one of each type that raced in Group 44. The Spitfire will probably be next on the list. The TR3, GT6 and Cortina will be the "bears." I got a plan for the coupes. And a plan "B" as well.

What else I learned on this build:

MILLIPUT needs to be painted. Then Pledge. It just looked SOOO good I didn't even have to sand it. But the first coat of Pledge got sucked up unless there was a decal. Second looks better. Probably will do a third coat after I get the ancillaries on it. Can you really have TOO much Pledge ?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A pilot friend of mine used it on his planes and cars exclusively - paint, chrome, interior and engine parts! :cheers2:


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Don't know if I'd get airborne with the stuff. But it is amazing. What I like about it is you can mix it up as a thin paste. Paint it on with a brush and as it dries it settles to a smooth finish that, when dried is as they say, "rock hard." I would suggest a primer coat before the finish color if you're using it for major body work like these wood cars. I believe in MILLIPUT !:dude:


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

*Group 44, 1500 Spitfire*

Got to love it when a plan comes together. I got a block of wood that looks like a Triumph Spitfire. I'm afraid the easy ones will be done after this one. Of course..... This one ain't finished yet.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Another "pine wood wonder" down. Three more to go. Now they start getting harder to do. Probably will try the GT-6 next. Since the "Spit" and the GT-6 have such similar lines. Rely on reflex memory to help with this one while I still have "reflex memory" to call upon. Once I get all of these finished I still have to add sideview mirrors and exhaust to them to actually declare them "done." The wheels strike me as a little too large for this one. They will also be changed as soon as I find something in the junk yard that may be a bit smaller diameter.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

This is the Group 44 Stable as it now stands for 2019.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Been working on other projects unrelated to this one. But here's what I got up to now. While this TR-3 is smaller than the "British Invasion" car. It came out larger than I wanted. I guess it'll get photoed with the TR-7 & 8.

1st pic since the change. Just figuring stuff out.  OH MAAAAAN ! ! ! I miss my "dead horse."


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Another out of pinewood. Even though There is now a sizeable difference in size between The Group 44 TR-3 pinewood andThe British Invasion TR-3. The pinewood car is still larger than I wanted. I'll live with it for now. To the best of my knowledge...Two left . A GT-6 and a FORD Cortina.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Blueprints for the Lotus Cortina were laid out tonight. This will be the first attempt at a wooden coupe ? Sedan ? Since the Chaparral 2F. I plan on using the same method as the 2F, for the Cortina roof. As well as the GT-6's roof ? That's the plan...


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah.... ? I still have to flip one for the opposite side.....


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I knew this one was going to be a bear.... The FORD / Lotus / Cortina wasn't going to win any design awards. Looks like a designer shoe-box imo. Having to put correct character into a shoe-box to set it apart from another shoe-box ? A challenge indeed. I suppose for the time, the Cortina fit the niche. Designing the " designer shoe-box." was one thing I'm sure. But replicating it is another. A bunch of high-crowns and in and outs to the back end. 

Note to self: HAVE TO FIND A TIGHTER GRAIN WOOD. Pine's is too inconsistent







.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

The plan is to carefully use a jeweler-saw and remove the complete roof. The roof will be used as a positive mold for my old Vac.U. Form. I'll use clear plastic.After forming the roof I intend to wrap the roof and pillars in white; leaving the windows clear. Worked on the Chaparral 2F. 😒🤞


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

Vac.U.Forming the roof and windows went well enough ( imo ) to proceed. If it should still fall apart somewhere in the process? Then I can still do another. I laid adheasive foil on the roof area as a base. The two fold idea was that it would be easier to achieve opaqueness of a white decal over something beside clear plastic. And that if I can cut the decals a thread width shy of the foil. It would make great trim mold. The latter has proved to be truer than the first. So I still have to add at least one more layer of white decal to the roof area to try and get it closer to the same shade of white as the body. I haven't MICRO-SOL'd the roof decal yet.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

While the Cortina isn't my best result. It might be because this was the toughest one I've whittled out. At least you can tell its not a FIAT 128.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

ClearHooter said:


> While the Cortina isn't my best result. It might be because this was the toughest one I've whittled out. At least you can tell its not a FIAT 128.
> View attachment 306961
> View attachment 306962


I suppose in my excitement at finishing out the Group 44 Stable I posted a separate thread for the GT-6, WIP thread. I regret that. So for continuities sake. And future reference. I hope it's not too redundant to update this thread.. This is the GT-6. and the combined Group 44 Stable. Appreciate y'all bearing with me.


----------

